# Slaley Hall



## Captainron (Sep 10, 2012)

Just been up to Slaley Hall on a Sunday Driver deal with my work society and I was pretty disappointed with the state of the courses. The Hunting Course which is the more heralded course was in shocking condition. The greens were poor and the general conditioning was horrible. They have obviously over played the course,  particularly when the course was unsuitable for play. The Priestman course was in better nick but still very rough around the edges. 

Neither course, even in good nick, would get my pulse racing. Sad to say it never lived up to expectations and I won't be hurrying back.


----------



## kev_off_the_tee (Sep 10, 2012)

I played the priest an on Sunday and I certainly wasn't disappointed. They were by no means perfect but I have seen a lot worse.

What got me was the tractor tracks on the 16th.


----------



## moogie (Sep 10, 2012)

Played the Hunting 2 weeks ago
Greens were Great and nice pace too,  so true
The rest of the course................CRAP
Was soaking Wet,  as it doesnt drain well,  and u could have took relief on the tee box on some holes,  thats how wet it was
But it wont shut,  like all Hotel/Resort courses,  its all about the Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£

The Hunting has a good front 9,  the back 9 not quite so well designed
It DOESNT get my pulse racing either Captainron,  but it is still a very decent course,  though there are others in My area I prefer playing


----------



## Qwerty (Sep 10, 2012)

I'm glad I read this. I've just been looking into booking a weekend there.
The course looks stunning on the website and the hotel looks pretty impressive too.
Sounds like I need to look elsewhere!


----------



## bozza (Sep 10, 2012)

I played the Priestman with Kev and Kellfired at the weekend and to be honest it wasn't in much better nick than when i played it early on in the year when you wernt expectiing it to be that good.

Considering the big name it has it's a bit of a average course, i'd never pay full price for it.

Also the driving range is a complete rip off, Â£1 for 12 balls!


----------



## Garesfield ACE (Sep 10, 2012)

I played the Hunting with Moogie.I loved it.First time ive played it.Far better than the Priestman in my eyes.Greens are superb.Very picturesque in places.Cant name a better course ive played in the area.Tough as hell but.Had a decent game.But course probably too long for me at 6,500 yards off the yellows especially in wet conditions,no run.


----------



## Captainron (Sep 10, 2012)

There were 50 of us who played and not one person was impressed with the Hunting Course. The Priestman was much more playable and the greens were way better.  The bunkers on both courses were horrid. Either no sand or so much sand that you got a fried egg. They also looked like a beach volleyball match had been played in them.  The hotel is lovely but very pricey.


----------



## fat-tiger (Sep 11, 2012)

both courses get hell of alot of traffic, and in that part of the world im sure they suffer with monsoons most days, last time i went it was nearly a fiver for a bottle of bulmers then , typical hotel resort course, just try to ram as many people on as possible, and dont put much back in to the course


----------



## Dodger (Sep 11, 2012)

Weather is not the problem with the courses it's the poor drainage,lack of investment and the fact it never closes especially this year when it should have been on many an occasion.

It's a shadow of it's former self sadly,10-12 years back both tracks were always in top nick and a joy to play but sadly not anymore.


----------

